# bands



## lykos33 (Dec 30, 2010)

the first sling shot I owned was made by an older neighbor man and had bicycle tube bands. I see these "gum rubber" bands on you tube and think they would be more in line with my style of shooting. Where can I get gum rubber and what thickness etc should I look for?

I actually knit my pouch from Dollar Store spools of nylon construction line....nice and flexible and nigh on indestructible.....

Murray


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

www.simpleshotshootingsports.com they will have everything you need


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Ibojoe is right: Simple-shot is a reliable source for all kinds of slingshot stuff.

But, I also recommend Forum Member Flatband.

Gary is a specialist in Vintage items, like gum rubber.

You can PM him here, http://slingshotforum.com/user/14-flatband/

Or check out his Ebay stuff:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Flatbands-3-Pure-Gum-Rubber-Slingshot-Catapult-Bands/162730170762?hash=item25e379598a:g:RNQAAOxyA7tSZH2m

https://www.ebay.com/sch/flatband11105/m.html?item=162730170762&hash=item25e379598a%3Ag%3ARNQAAOxyA7tSZH2m&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

I hope you enjoy experimenting with different band materials. It's one the areas of this hobby that I really enjoy.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. I hope you find the information you need. I'd be interested in how you make your pouches. I can imagine you making your pouches but it would be good to know enough to make my own.


----------



## lykos33 (Dec 30, 2010)

VAshooter said:


> Welcome to the forum. I hope you find the information you need. I'd be interested in how you make your pouches. I can imagine you making your pouches but it would be good to know enough to make my own.


 I purchase the construction twine at the dollar store. Green, Orange,f Black...doesn't matter though I prefer the black or green.Then I crochet a tight 6-7 x 12 -14loop band and add in some loops on each end. The loops are great for running the rubber through and tying off,it flexes more than leather so less stress on the band and the pouch at the connection point. Simple and cheaper way to kill time and produce a useful contraption....




Murray


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

lycos33,

Thank you very much for the informative link. I may gather up some supplies and try my hand at making pouches.


----------

